# Visitenkarte



## TobGod (8. Juli 2004)

Hi, ich soll für einen Bekannten eine Visitenkarte machen. Nun meine Fragen: Wie groß ist eine Visitenkarte also welches Format ? Und ich soll nur einen Vordruck machen und er lässt das dann als Visitenkarte machen, muss ich also was anderes als RGB-Farbe nehmen weils sonst vielleicht hinterher total  aussieht ? Thx schonmal !


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TobGod _
> *Wie groß ist eine Visitenkarte also welches Format ?*


Das Standardmaß für eine Visitenkarte ist in Deutschland 85 x 54 mm, d.h. also
Querformat, oder hast Du schon mal hochformatige Visitenkarten gesehen? 



> _Original geschrieben von TobGod _
> *Und ich soll nur einen Vordruck machen und er lässt das dann als Visitenkarte machen, muss ich also was anderes als RGB-Farbe nehmen weils sonst vielleicht hinterher total  aussieht ?*


Wie jetzt? Du druckst ihm den Vordruck und er gibt es dann sozusagen als
Blankokopie in einen Laden und die kopieren das dann auf Visitenkarten?
Wenn dem so ist, dann solltest Du unbedingt im CMYK-Raum arbeiten, da
dieser ja für den Druck "zuständig" ist.


----------



## TobGod (8. Juli 2004)

Hm habe das gerade mal ausprobiert, aber wenn ich ich bei Neu.. mm eingebe und dann deine Werte wird das total groß.. also viel viel größer als 8,5cm sind.. Woran liegt das ?


----------



## Lobi (8. Juli 2004)

An der Auflösung... PS arbeitet ja mit Pixeln...

Ich würd für den Druck auch mit einer auflösung von 300px arbeiten... voreingestellt sind glaub ich 72 oder so.

Ich würde allerdings Visitenkarten lieber mit CorelDraw oder so machen (falls vorhanden)
Ist für Schrift im Druck meiner Meinung nach besser geeignet, da Vector!

Ich hab mal für einen Freund eine Visitenkarten-vorlage in CorelDraw gemacht, die er sich selbst ausdrucken kann.
Vorraussetzung ist natürlich ein guter Drucker!
Sind sehr gut geworden!


----------



## dkf (8. Juli 2004)

*Re: Re: Visitenkarte*



> _Original geschrieben von Markus Kolletzky _
> Das Standardmaß für eine Visitenkarte ist in Deutschland 85 x 54 mm, d.h. also
> Querformat, *oder hast Du schon mal hochformatige Visitenkarten gesehen?
> *



Ja, habe ich  
Sieht gar nichtso schlecht aus...



> _Original geschrieben von TobGod _
> *Hm habe das gerade mal ausprobiert, aber wenn ich ich bei Neu.. mm eingebe und dann deine Werte wird das total groß.. also viel viel größer als 8,5cm sind.. Woran liegt das ? *



Wahrscheinlich ist der Zoom bei dir nur so hoch eingestellt (auf Bildschirm angepasst = Strg+0).
Wenn du die Werte eingibst, dann stimmt das. PS denkt sich da doch keine neuen Werte aus


----------



## StefNw (8. Juli 2004)

Also das mit der Größe liegt 100%ig an der Auflösung... (schön auf 300dpi umstellen, obwohl man ab 200 sowieso kaum noch ein Unterschied bemerkt)

Würde dir aber sowieso von Photoshop abraten, so wie Lobi! Aber CorelDraw is auch nix  ...

Freehand rulez!  

achja, zur Größe... Ist im Groß und Ganzen ja ziemlich egal, Hauptsache sie passen in den Geldbeutel! Standartgrößen sind doch ziemlich unspektakulär, oder?! ;-) 

Grüße


----------

